# Utilboard 10. circuito a 2 caras



## skan (Dic 16, 2008)

buenas.

tengo un circuito digital que pasar a circuito impreso. el problema es que hay unos 40 integrados! lo monto con Multisim10, y lo transfiero a UTilboard para sacar el circuito impreso. 
a una cara no encuentra solución el programa ((conecta solo el 60% de las vias)). TEengo que hacerlo a doble cara y no consigo configurar el programa para que  pase las vias por las dos caras de la placa. 

en Tools ; Pcb propieties; copper layers selecciono: "layer pairs=2", que creo que es la opción que me da las 2 caras de la placa. pero cuando le doy a autoplace.....sigue igual y no utiliza la 2a cara.


Pleaseeee si alguien a utilizado este programa y puede orientarme seria de gran ayuda. 

otra opción sería guardar el esquema del multisim en algún formato que pueda abrir con otros programas de circuitos impresos como Protel........ y poderlo abrir en ese. rehacer el esquema completo del circuito en otro programa sería mucho trabajo.

necesito conseguir hacer la placa a dos caras con el UTilboard!


----------



## topoloco2007 (Dic 21, 2008)

Yo te tenía el mismo problema, me la pase 2 días enteros pensando hasta que por fín. Lo que tienes que hacer es darle click en la pestaña nets (está a la derecha  de part groups e izquierda de net groups, solo para que lo dentifiques más rápido) en el spreadsheet view(la ventana de abajo del utilboard) luego vez la cuolumna routng layers, le das doble click y aparece un ventana donde le debes dar en check all, asi para todos los nets. y ya está, solo le das autorouting , espero que esta vez si encuentre solución.

Ahora porfa contestame una pregunta ¿como vas a soldar si es de doble cara? yo soy un principiante, apenas voy a hacer mi primera placa y es de doble cara y no se como hacerle, ahí si puedes dame unas cuantas ideas, ya que no creo que sea posible soldarla de los dos lados


----------



## mageleno (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola, lo primeros muchas gracias por contestar, hacia tiempo que coloque la pregunta pero pense que ya nadie me la responderia. No se si habras resuelto ya el problema de dibujar las pistas en la placa, pero por si acaso te lo comento, yo personalmente todavia no lo he hecho pero con la ayuda que me has brindado espero poder terminar mi circuito porque lo que tengo que hacer para imprimir las pistas gracias a los compis de la uni lo tengo bastante claro.

   Si aun estas interesado en como hacerlo cuelga aqui la respuesta, y si todavia te hace falta te lo comento.

    Saludos,,,,,


----------

